# IDENTIFICAÇÃO DE ESPÉCIES > Invertebrados > Outros... >  Ophiuro ??

## AntónioAfonso

Olá boas
acabei de comprar este ophiuro a gostaria de o identificar pricipalmente para saber se é reef safe e se o poderei ter com peixes pequenos, neste momento tem 8 centimetros esticado.
agradeço a vossa ajuda.
um abraço
afonso

----------


## Filipe Silva

Viva é reefsafe, vê aqui a ficha dele:

Saltwater Aquarium Inverts for Marine Reef Aquariums: Brittle Sea Star, Fancy Starfish

----------


## AntónioAfonso

Olá boa tarde
Obrigado pela informação
um abraço
afonso

----------

